# 5 most overestimated MAC products



## cipelica (Aug 21, 2008)

MAC this, MAC that, but sometimes it really doesn’t wok for you or you do not understand what the fuss is all about.
What are your 5 most overestimated MAC products?


----------



## BrowneyedBeauty (Aug 21, 2008)

Most of you will probably hate me for saying this but....Blacktrack fluidline. I love the other f/l colors but it just doesn't work for me!


----------



## User49 (Aug 21, 2008)

I really like blacktrack fluidline, but you do have to work it a bit more than bootblack.

I don't get on with trax  or smut eyeshadow but everyone seems to love them! Apart from that I can't complain!! xx


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't know if I can come up with 5 products, but there are a couple I have a hard time working with:
Blue Peep f/l-as much as I love the color and love fluidlines in general, there are times when this product works and it doesn't work for me. Sometimes it goes on chunky, sometimes thin. I haven't even had my pot for a year yet.

Trax e/s-I don't get along with Trax either. Too bad because it's a gorgeous color, but I honestly don't know what to make it work with. Whenever I apply it, it gets messy.


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 21, 2008)

From the products I've used only Juxt e/s has been a disapointment. It's a gorgeous green colour in the pot but it's super dificult for me to get it show up on my eyes


----------



## ledonatella (Aug 21, 2008)

Let's see...some that are popular but just don't work on me:

1) Shroom- ugh, it looks like a dull blah mess on me, same color as Silly Putty 
2) Woodwinked- a darker cousin of Shroom but still as dull and lifeless on my lids, I have seen blue/green eyed girls rock this though, but it's just not for my colouring
3) VGV Lipglass- just too boring, I might as well wear clear lipgloss. I love the VGV Lipstick though that is truely amazing!
4) Amplified Creme Lippies- I just hate this formula, it's so thick and just feels like I have 10 pounds of lipstick on
5) Khol Liners- wanted to love these because they are soft and easy to work with but of course that means they ran down my face after about 2 hours. i'll stick with my gel liners.


----------



## chocokitty (Aug 21, 2008)

I can only think of 1 thing - loose blot powder.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Aug 21, 2008)

*Did you mean "overrated" products? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If so, I will try to think of a few. The one that really comes to my mind right now is Studio Fix Fluid foundation...*

*I am sure I can think of a few others..*


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Aug 21, 2008)

Woodwinked and All That Glitters, Woodwinked just makes me look as if I have had no sleep and All That Glitters turns orange on me. Everyone is going to shout at me here but MSFN its okay but it sticks to all of my dry areas but I still use it with some Fix+.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Aug 21, 2008)

1. Liquidlast Liners. All of them. Lovely colors but goopy messes that wad lashes together.

2. Zoom Lash. Don't even get me started.

3. Blot Powder. Made me look ashy and that's not an easy feat.

4. Old Gold Pigment. I don't see how this is such a popular color. Reminds me of vomit with sparkle. 

5. Lip Pencils. Cannot for the life of me get any of them to work like I think they should. I much prefer Cremesticks to regular Lip Pencils.


----------



## nazia (Aug 21, 2008)

At the moment, the one that is sticking in my head in Inky Liquidlast Liner. Really regret buying it.


----------



## kkischer04 (Aug 21, 2008)

I had bought 11 shadows to try looks from various YouTube vids, and I don't seem to be able to work well with Clarity, Naval, and Purple haze...They seem very chalky to me even with udpp. I'm reapplying them all the time...but I love the colors soo much, especially Clarity


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 21, 2008)

For me, its gotta be the shadesticks. They never work right for me...thank goodness I only bought one


----------



## cipelica (Aug 21, 2008)

Smolder – It is nit so soft, and when I smudge it it has some sort of blue undertone

Blue Brown pigment – I can not see the blue, it is green and the rest brown/reddish


----------



## sharkbytes (Aug 21, 2008)

1- I second the shadesticks comment....HATE with blinding passion!  

2-I always get so excited for MES, only to regret it later because I can never get a decent color payoff no matter what base I use.  

3- Trax--I tried hard to like it, I really did.  But it shows up solid gold on my lids, with almost no purple.  Which defies physics, since the shadow is dark purple in the pot.  

4-Accent Red pigment--It's a beautiful color, but it's shimmery magenta.  Not even remotely red (on me at least)


----------



## ratmist (Aug 21, 2008)

In my mind, there are a lot of products that fall into the "Nice but totally overrated/overhyped/inflated-on-eBay" categories.  The top five in my opinion are:

1.  The MSFs.  Especially the "cult", hard-to-find ones.
2.  Anything Limited Edition.  They always get over-hyped when the collection finishes.  
3.  The bags.  I don't understand how anyone would pay for such cheap-looking, tacky bags.
4.  Blitz & Glitz fluidline.  Always shows up dark grey on me.
5.  Newly Minted Matte2 eyeshadow.  The only way this one shows up on me is if I pack it on around 5 layers, on top of UDPP and concealer.  It's chalky and messy.  I've found superior greens in the Shu Uemura range.


----------



## melliquor (Aug 21, 2008)

1. Sweet Sienna - don't get the rave over this pigment.  It is very dupable.
2. Liquidlast Liners -  bloody hate them... can never get them to look properly and they are sooo hard to get off
3. Trax - makes me look like I have been punched
4. Rose pigment - the most chunky pigment ever
5. Can't think of one right now.


----------



## paramourlace (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_I really like blacktrack fluidline, but you do have to work it a bit more than bootblack.

I don't get on with trax or smut eyeshadow but everyone seems to love them! Apart from that I can't complain!! xx_

 

use a cream color base or a paint pot to get them on


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 21, 2008)

Shroom doesnt show on me.... at all
I put it on and its as if its not even there
but so many people rave about it.
I just dont understand.


----------



## juxteyes (Aug 21, 2008)

1.Cremestick liners I prefer pencil 
2. Shadesticks- they are hard to work with but I still try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. Sushi flower e/s, 
4. Circa plum pigment, way too chunky (perhaps pigments in general) 
5. The nail polish doesn't seem as good as everyone talks about


----------



## shinygolden (Aug 21, 2008)

Trax.  Looks like a bruise on me, no matter what I do. I feel a little better seeing it on so many people's "overrated" lists.


----------



## SuSana (Aug 21, 2008)

Liquidlast Liners!!!  I know everyone says how hard they are to get _off_ but for me it's hard for them to stay _on_!!  After a couple hours of wearing them, it starts to peel off.  I can literally peel the whole line off in one piece.  Too bad because the purples are so pretty.


----------



## Makeup Crazie (Aug 21, 2008)

Shadesticks are the only product i can think of...they are somewhat dry and hard to apply... I don't plan on buying anymore


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't think I can come up with 5,  but Belightful Iridescent Pressed Powder was horrid. I heard so many raves and I did NOT like it. For starters it's way darker than the swatch on MAC's webstite. I put it on my cheekbones, but it is way too sparkley and the sparkles ended up on my nose, my chin, everywhere! I sent it back.


----------



## TDoll (Aug 21, 2008)

I love MAC, but I can definitely think of a few.

1.Liquidlast liners.  I love liquid liner, but I just don't like the thin brush applicator.  I like brands that have more of a felt tip.  That said, I'm SOOO excited about the Penultimate eyeliner in the Chill collection!!

2. Smolder Kohl eye pencil.  I know my eye liners and this one just doesn't do it for me.  On me, it doesn't last long at all and isn't as black as I like.

3. Shadesticks.  I like them, but I don't think they're great.  They tend to crease on me and they aren't the easiest to apply.  But I keep buying them...lol.  It's like I reeeally want to make them work!

I can't think of any others because all the other stuff I don't like isn't necessarily "overrated" because they aren't super popular...Like the eye primer and the pro-longwear lipcolors.


----------



## thedrinkgirl (Aug 21, 2008)

I agree with the shadesticks and I've got 3 that I never use. No one has said this but beauty marked is one for me. I've purchased it twice before and couldn't ever get it to look even remotely like it does in the pot so I took it back only to re-buy again, fail at it, return it AGAIN, and silly me - I just bought it last week but I used it over Artifact and it was ok. Any suggestions?


----------



## vocaltest (Aug 21, 2008)

Hmm five:

Fix+ = does nothing

Blot Powder = like another member said, makes me look ashy

MAC Mascaras in general

Prep & Prime Skin = makes foundation/concealer go on smoother, but doesn't help to make it stay! 

Um... i dont know anymore ahah


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Aug 21, 2008)

Iridescent Powders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I hate youuuuuu. Glittery mess


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Aug 21, 2008)

Their mascaras, they make my eyes turn red and burn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Paints, dry out my lids and my shadows dull out at the end of the day.

Shadesticks pull and tug my lids and they also don't give shadows great staying power.

Prep & Prime makes my skin oily and thats about it.

MESs are a glittery mess


----------



## l1onqueen (Aug 21, 2008)

I thought I was the only one who hated the mascaras!


----------



## Aprilrobin (Aug 22, 2008)

1. Mineral eye shadows. Ew, just ew.

2. Tendertones. So pretty in the pot but if your lips are even sligtly pigmented, save your money and buy some vaseline. also, the kiwi scent is deplorable ... and i usually enjoy scent in my cosmetics.

3. Lipgelee. Pigmented lips? Save one or two shades.. forget it.


----------



## MissMarley (Aug 22, 2008)

Shroom, Shadesticks, Paints, Lipgelees, and the Matte2 shadows (just because I've learned I'm not a matte girl)


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 22, 2008)

Fix+. 
Is that blasphemy? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It does nothing for my skin except make it more shiny (which I don't need!).
Plus, I find the scent rather strong.

MES. Often too glittery, and I find I like the permanent eyeshadow or regular LE shadows much better.

MSF.
This must truly be blasphemy, but I have 2 I rarely touch. 
I just do not get the hype.

Paints.
They dry my lids out and actually seem to dull whatever colors I put on top. No thanks.

I can't really think of anymore. I generally like most of the things I try.


----------



## lcristina (Aug 22, 2008)

The Starflash Collection. I regret buying some of the colors I did.

But, I totally love Trax! I had no idea that it was so... complex. LOL.


----------



## daisyv316 (Aug 22, 2008)

Feline if you have oily eyes, and I do, it smudges like crazy. Sure I love that it's the blackest e/l mac has but does it have to be all over my eye??
thats pretty much it


----------



## Whiterz (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_1. Sweet Sienna - don't get the rave over this pigment.  It is very dupable.
2. Liquidlast Liners -  bloody hate them... can never get them to look properly and they are sooo hard to get off
3. Trax - makes me look like I have been punched
4. Rose pigment - the most chunky pigment ever
5. Can't think of one right now._

 
WOW I was thinking 3 of those as well
1.trax e/s
2.rose pigment (yucky yucky- chunky chunky) 
3.liquidlast liners- read this thread, 'nuff said
4.PARFAIT AMOUR (hate this- love the color- but hate the texture)- it needs to be reformulated in my opinion
5.#311 brush (it's a lip brush- but i find it too hard and coarse, i like a little flexibility with my lip brushes- i tried using it with my gel fluidliners and it didn't work either)


----------



## Whiterz (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *l1onqueen* 

 
_I thought I was the only one who hated the mascaras!_

 
they discontinued this MASCARA "N"- i love it!! i miss it actually- and I LOVE mascara X! have you tried that one? never clumps- perfect for a natural feather-like lashes. 

zoomlash can kiss my ass! (sorry for those of you who are zoomlash lovers)


----------



## mariecinder (Aug 22, 2008)

Lipglasses.

Some of them just have a really sticky texture that I really hate. I have about 15 of them that I hardly use because they make my lips dry.


----------



## magia (Aug 22, 2008)

I can name only three. They are Beige-ing Shadestick (so light and has too little pigment to show up), Vanilla eyeshadow (so boring, looks too matte) and Graphic brown Fluidline (don't last that much, disappears). But overall MAC products are great, it's hard to name even three!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Aug 22, 2008)

1. Fix+, i see zero difference in my skin, no dewyness, it doesnt set my makeup. If you want to infuse minerals into your skin, i'd suggest eating fruits and vegetables, not spraying vitamin water on your face.

2. MES, they are very gorgeous yes.  But its too glittery for everyday use to school, work, afternoon dates.  And the little color pay off is a big turn off.  Besides im sure you can find a dupable color for better texture and color payoff.

3. Irridecent pressed powders... I'm on the darker side, so the color doesnt show up and it just looks like i applied super fine glitter onto my cheeks.

4. Eye Khols.  If you want to look like a raccoon during the summer, be my guest.

5. Shadesticks, my eyes still crease after 2-4 hours of liberally applying this baby... why!?? =[


----------



## igswonderworld (Aug 22, 2008)

I have a few that I concur:
1- SMOLDER - I hate that son of a bitch! Switched to Engraved powerpoint eye pencil- now am a very happy and peaceful woman!
2- MES - They break seconds after you get them and minimal color payoff - what a disappointment!
3- TRAX - This might have been only my luck but could not, for the life of me, get that eyeshadow to blend properly - it was waay too chalky for me.. and it was the same with the different pots that I tried in three different MAC stores..
4- PLUSHLASH or any other mascara from MAC - ridiculously lumpy and not at all flattering..
5- NYLON - I suppose it is my coloring, but it looks like I escaped from the circus without completing my clown make-up... Bright, yellow and way harsh..

I'm sure that there are more items like this but can't think of any at the moment.. 

Whew.. glad to get the hate off my chest


----------



## Flossie (Aug 22, 2008)

frostlite fluidline - i expected white but it just goes on sheer so i am trying to use it as a base but i need practise on getting even coverage.

pressed powder in belightful - makes me break out everytime i use it!

But that could be just me lol


----------



## BlahWah (Aug 24, 2008)

1. Trax!  One of my first shadows - even used it on my wedding day! - but it doesn't go on like it looks in the pot.  I'd love for this to be re-released as a VP or - gasp! - Starflash. =D  That way the complexity of the shadow would truly show.

2. P&P skin.  Oily mess it makes me.

3. Liquidlast.  I like how long it lasts but the applicator and play time make it not worth it.

4. No one really talks about them, but Glimmershimmers.  Maybe they're just not for medium tones cuz they just disappear.

5. SF powder or fluid.  Powder greases up on me and fluid ends up looking like a mask by the end of the day, no matter how I prep my skin. =(


----------



## nadiya (Aug 24, 2008)

1. Iridescent Pressed Powders (or glitterbombs as they are otherwise popularly known)
2. Sweet Sienna pigment - looks great on some but not me
3. Reflects Glitters - Are they eye safe or are they not? Frankly they're not worth the angst
4. Slimshines - Too wet and shiny for my liking. Bloom Lip Tints are much more natural looking
5. The 187 Brush - I know I'm in the minority but I really regret getting this. If you're buying this mainly for blush the 188 is a much better size


----------



## beauty-junkie (Aug 25, 2008)

1. "*Trax*" - (looks wonderfull in the package but horrible on my eyelids - as if someone punched me and now i have a black eye... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it's just so hard to blend...)  

2. "*Liquidlast liner*" - the colours look amazing and last really long but the applicator is horrible - you need ages to get a half-decent line  

3. "*Select sheer pressed powder*" - it gives good coverage and i found the exact colour of my skin but everytime i use it my skin breakes out after an hour or so...


----------



## meanjeanster (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_I don't know if I can come up with 5 products, but there are a couple I have a hard time working with:
Blue Peep f/l-as much as I love the color and love fluidlines in general, there are times when this product works and it doesn't work for me. Sometimes it goes on chunky, sometimes thin. I haven't even had my pot for a year yet.

Trax e/s-I don't get along with Trax either. Too bad because it's a gorgeous color, but I honestly don't know what to make it work with. Whenever I apply it, it gets messy._

 
I got this from one of my FAVE websites to help me figure out what to wear my MAC eyeshadows with.  

Here's the site!  Try it out, a few of them really helped me not hate my TRAX !

T - MAC Eyeshadow Combinations

That page is just for the MAC eyeshadows that start with the letter T, look for all the combos that you can wear with Trax!  I love love this site.  Maybe it would help!


----------



## miss_bailey (Aug 26, 2008)

Silverstroke fluidline - I cant get it to show up!
Trax - Always looks like a dirty mess
All the Mascaras - They suck. Thats all.
Eye Primer - It just seems to me like the stuck Studio Stick Concelaer in a jar and called it primer.
MSFN - I just have to work so hard to make it stay on my skin.


----------



## jardinaires (Aug 26, 2008)

1. bare canvas paint 
2. loose blot powder
3. zoom lash mascara
4. prep + prime lash
5. brow set

some others would be, smut eye shadow, and i'll go ahead and say it: i do not like studio fix fluid!!!!!!!


----------



## dollie`MIX (Aug 26, 2008)

MSF. I really don't get the hype on that one!
Studio Fix Foundation.


----------



## meaghanb2926 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hmmm...
1. Strobe Cream- I HATE this stuff. It makes my skin feel greasy and clogs my pores.
2. Prep + Prime- What does this really do? It doesnt prime and is sticky...yuck!
3. Shadowy Lady Eyeshadow- I know I am in the minority here but this truly makes me look like i have been punched in the face and have a horrible bruise!
4. Cotton Candy Paint- I look like a sparkly clown with this on
5.MES- hate all the fallout. Way to shimmery and just blegh


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 26, 2008)

HATE these:

1. Liquid Last Liner. Thank goodness I only ever have one. But it's awful, the brush is AWFUL.
2. Engraved Powerpoint: Does NOT stay on me. Smudges from hell to back.
Overhyped.
3. Lustre lipstick formula. If I wanted a sheer color, I wouldn't want a lipstick then.

Can't think of anymore.


----------



## melonella (Aug 26, 2008)

I have to say that I agree with quite a few of these...

1.  Mascaras - I've never really had a mascara do any better than the good ol' Pink & Green.

2.  Blacktrack - I'm really trying to like it, but it's just... not at all precise for me.  I'm always disappointed with how it looks on.  Though perhaps this is the fault of the user and not the product, eh?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.  MSFN.  It just... doesn't do much of anything for me, really.  It's not bad, it's just not... spectacular.


----------



## hkgirl (Aug 26, 2008)

everyone's gonna hate this;

Paintpots, they do work to enhance the color but it feels thick, the extra work and i would have to get every color to work with every e/s when i could just use udpp or too faced insurance.

Shadesticks, same as above.

MSFN, hated it. i don't know why i feels chalky on me.i have oily skin and blot powder solves the problem.

Zoomlash, does nothing for me.

Mineralized e/s. there's always some reason about the texture. either the pigmentation is not good or it's a pain to clean up, what's the point then.


----------



## blueagave (Aug 26, 2008)

Sharkskin Shadestick... this was a complete disaster on me!!! Never again!


----------



## m4dswine (Aug 27, 2008)

Paint Pots - they look so great in teh pot, adn I love the colour of the one from the Fafi collection, but they are so difficult to apply!! Why did I buy the black one... 

Kohl pencil - its too soft and smudgy. The Technakohls are much better.

The purple Nail Varnish from the first Dita collection (can't remember what it was called). It chips far too easily and is really difficult to apply.

Trax - i also look like i've been punched when I wear this!! Glad I'm not alone though!

Velvet e/s formula - I just can't make it work.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cipelica* 

 
_MAC this, MAC that, but sometimes it really doesn’t wok for you or you do not understand what the fuss is all about.
What are your 5 most overestimated MAC products?_

 
1. Prep and Prime Eye (does nothing)
2. Prep and Prime Lip (does nothing)
3. Fix+ (it like it enough but its not OMG outstanding)
4. Tan pigment (again alright but not as "every day wearable" as folks make it seem
5. Plushlash/Zoom lash mascara (i'm hating...haven't actually tried it but between my Lashblast and Lash Exact from Covergirl I can't imagine that it would do me much better and I doubt I would pay more than drugstore price for mascara...tis just me) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6. I'm adding shadesticks to the mix (they go on horribly)


----------



## rockandregret (Aug 27, 2008)

mmmm, lets see:

1. Blue Brown Pigment: i usually only see brown.
2. De Menthe e/s: i get that its L/E, but personally i dont think the color is all that attractive.
3. Most of the fluidlines, blacktrack is a pain in the you know what to get on, and blue peep is not a flattering color on me.

and i agree with the posters who say the mascaras suck. all. of. them. i tried, i really did, but it just wasn't happening.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Aug 27, 2008)

to be honest, i just cannot love satin taupe at all! it is a shame it is in so many of the quads released though! i hate it!!


----------



## whittt8 (Aug 27, 2008)

1. Shadesticks- they seem to be really drying on my eyes.
2. Mascaras- I've tried all of them and ZoomLash is the only one that I will actually put up with, but that can even tick me off sometimes, lol.
3. Mascara Primer- hated it.
4. Blue Brown/Green pigments- for some reason they are a pain for me. I use all different colored bases and they never come out the way I want them to.
5. The fragrances- I have a friend who loved them and was like buy them, you'll love them... yeah I didnt love them, haha.


----------



## cre8_yourself (Aug 27, 2008)

rock it yellow and full force violent from the neon pigments collection... it didnt say on the website that i couldnt use them in the eye area.. so now they are just in my kit waiting to be used... i didnt return them cuz they are so preeetttyyy.. cant wait to do something very avant gardeish.. lol

liquid last liner- a mess on my lids and always seem to end up on my lases even tho im careful (im a makeup artist so i know how to apply lol.. but it doesnt ever work)


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 27, 2008)

There are a few for me:

1.  Old Gold Pigment - it just looks baaad on me
2.  Blue Brown Pigment - a horribly ruddy mess
3.  Liquidlast Liner - that darn brush is so hard to use!

The other stuff I'm not keen on (like most of the mascaras) aren't that popular anyway.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 28, 2008)

1. Shroom: The way it's raved about, you'd think it to be some sort of miracle shade. It's not. It's just kind of... blah. 

2. Fix+. You know, I could just use a spritz bottle of tap water and get most of the same effects...

3. MSFN. Aside from my personal lack of colour match, I find it melts off really quickly and it's just gross then. 

4. Studio Fix Fluid. It's so raved about, and yet there are so many complaints (about how it oxidizes, to name a huge one). It also does not come in a shade nearly light enough for some of us. 

5. Concealers in general. I don't find the coverage on _any_ of them to be great, and the shade options for a couple just plain suck. None of them ever have given me the concealing I desire, they usually just look like crap or, at best, sort of dull down whatever I'm trying to hide.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 28, 2008)

1. Zoomlash. Heh, more like Spiderlash! I only bought it since a) it was at the CCO, and b) it was a blue shade and I lurve me some blue mascaras.

2. Starflash shadows. To me, they applied worse than some satins or frosts-ie Cool Heat, Sushi Flower, Pagan.

3. Shadesticks. I had it once tried on me at a MAC store-and well, pretty much not a whole lot different than the cheapy stick-form cream shadows I got when I was younger-as in CREASES LIKE HELL.

4. Vanilla pigment. Honestly, if you're looking for a better all over pigment, find Jardin Aires or Helium.

5. Charged Waters. One word: Pointless. At least to me.


----------



## macchristyy (Dec 20, 2008)

THE DRESS CAMP PALLET! 

for all of you who didn't get a chance to purchase one of these dont be sad!

the eye shadow is just chalkyy and not pigmented no matter what base you put on

if it weren't for the blush i might have just swapped it 

i think the only reason why people were going crazy over it was because of how exclusive it was and how pretty it was

other than that THUMBS DOWNNNN


----------



## laguayaca (Dec 21, 2008)

Frostlite and uppidy fluidliners are to sheer to be called eyeliners...what a  shame colors are gorgeous!


----------



## sweeteternity (Dec 21, 2008)

*Trax e/s (definitely agree with everyone else about this!)
*All of the mascaras
*Filament e/s and Pink Venus e/s (I do like many lustres, but I hate these two...especially Filament. It gets my vote for worst MAC eyeshadow ever)
*Blot Powder
*Copper Sparkle pigment (SO chunky and flaky when applied wet)


----------



## dolcekatiana (Dec 21, 2008)

1) Painterly Paint Pot (sooo drying)
2) Petticoat MSF (I just dont get it. It makes me look like a pink disco ball/clown)
3) Fix+ (I love it but you can get a product that does the exact same thing for less than half the price at any drug store)

I can't think of 2 more!


----------



## jetplanesex (Dec 21, 2008)

Lustres! They are way too shimmery and no matter how much I pack them on they don't show up as vibrant as I want them to. Paired with the insane amount of fallout they leave and they fact that ALL of mine have broke, no thank you! 

Liquidlast liners. I swatched the green on my hand once and it literally took 4 days to get off. No way in hell that's going by my eyeballs.

I wasn't a huge fan of Zoomlash, either, but I love pairing it with Plushlash. It makes my eyelashes look long and full!


----------



## nursee81 (Dec 21, 2008)

1. Zoomlash
2. sushi flower

I cannot think of anything else right now.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 21, 2008)

Pink venus eyeshadow. It makes me look really tired. I can only use it as a cheek highlight and even then it's not that pretty.
Liquid last liners. Hate the brush.
SFF. I used to like it but it's not so good compared to other foundations I have.
Frost lipsticks. Just don't like the glitter.
Fix+. I use a LUSH toner instead. At least it's more multi-purpose.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 21, 2008)

I think the Lipglasses are over estimated.  They are sticky, I hate the applicator, and Lusterglasses have a better texture and finish IMO.


----------



## ladybugz07 (Dec 21, 2008)

1.  ALL Liquidlast liners - I despise these, brush sucks, they're a gloppy mess
2.  ALL Paint pots - the colors are so pretty, but the formula is hard to work with
3.  Moth Brown e/s - it's just so-so to me, I don't see why everybody freaks about it
4.  ALL Velvet formula e/s - i just don't get this formula
5.  Not a product - but the vanilla scent in some of the products...  makes me ill!


----------



## Asphyxia (Dec 21, 2008)

1. Parrot es
2. Shadesticks.....I had to return mine for b2b because they dried up so quickly
3. Prep and prime eye creases before I even get a chance to start the day
4. lip liners
5. perky paint pot....


----------



## panda0410 (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen* 

 
_ 
*4. Old Gold Pigment. I don't see how this is such a popular color. Reminds me of vomit with sparkle.* 
_

 
Touche!


1. ALL MES - these are just sooo blah! glittery messy fallout MAC should be strung for continuing with these.....
2. Shadesticks... I dont see the hype in these things, there are better bases.
3. Paint pots... these just dont work for me, I hate them!!
4. Parrot e/s.... Ok, so I own two of these BUT I actually prefer Teal pigment and I use it more than Parrot. Its pretty sure enough, but the hype was overkill.
5. Neon pigments - BOOOO - worst.pigments.EVER.


----------



## nursie (Dec 21, 2008)

i think shroom e/s is overrated from the hype on forums. i swipe it about every time im at the counter to see why i dont like it. it just looks like off white chalk on me, and barely shows up at that.

although i do like the msf's that i have, i dont understand the hype over collecting and having all of them when the end result is similiar from each shade. just a couple of them are way plenty for me.


----------



## xphoenix06 (Dec 21, 2008)

1)  bare study paintpot-I find it's hard in the pot, so it's hard to apply and blend, it's not smooth like I imagine.
2)  fix+ spray-it does nothing for me except make my face itch after a few sec.s of spritzing it.
3)  gleam eyeshadow-one of my very first products from MAC, no color pay-off on me and it's a glittery mess all over me too!

so far that's it.....can't think of two more..


----------



## Marjolaine (Dec 22, 2008)

1. Shroom e/s. I have no idea how it is one of the best sellers here.. It doesn't show up on me, it is like I didn't use anything at all.

2. Lipglasses. I hate the applicator.. Plushglasses also have the same stupid applicator but at least they have nicer colors and taste. Unlike many here, I like lustreglasses and dazzleglasses a lot. 

3. Prep+prime lips, dries out my lips, plus it smells awful.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 22, 2008)

mmmm after reading this thread i totally decided i DO hate some stuff.

Beauty marked.- i think i need to try putting a red lipstick under this or something. LOL. I should have bought flammable.. whatever. It looks like hot shit.

zoomlash- i forgot. I hate this. It freaking blows. If I wanted my eyelashes to look like a spider then.............. well i guess id use this freaking mascara.

Shroom- I dont hate it, I just.. am not as impressed about it as everyone else.

I HATE THE FACT THAT I CANT REORDER SOLAR WHITE. fudge.

And of course

climate blue.. why does the pink not show up when i put it on my lids??? Its pretty in the pan but really-? im not going ot walk around showing people "this is what its SUPPOSED to look like."


----------



## Sanayhs (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_ 
climate blue.. why does the pink not show up when i put it on my lids??? Its pretty in the pan but really-? im not going ot walk around showing people "this is what its SUPPOSED to look like."_

 
I think you totally should. That would be awesome.


----------



## prncezz (Dec 23, 2008)

Shroom doesn't show up on me very well either unless I use my NW15 concealer over my eyelid first.


----------



## Kimmer (Dec 25, 2008)

N/A


----------



## minni4bebe (Dec 25, 2008)

I can't come up with five but I must say, none of the pencil liners work for me. The concealers make my skin look wierd and splotchy. But most of all, I CAN'T stand mac mascaras. They flake all over my eyes and make them all bloodshot. But other than that, I love most of mac!!


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 26, 2008)

*Softsparkle Eye Pencils - can't use these without scraping the lids.

*Select Moisturecover Concealer - doesn't cover anything.

*Prep+Prime Face - doesn't Prep, doesn't Prime

*Lip Pencils - just like any other lip pencils

*Brush Cleanser - have to use way too much to clean brushes and can never clean lip brushes with this


----------



## nunu (Dec 26, 2008)

The 239 brush, it's good for pigments but not so for eyeshadows.
That's all i can think about right now.


----------



## Paramnesia (Dec 26, 2008)

Ok for me

-Liquidlast eyeliners.... omg I just suck at applying them and take forever to come off.

-Shroom e/s, its actually too dark for me as a highlight and that's what i bought it for, now i just use Mylar.

-Petticoat MSF, looks so wrong on me

-Crystal avalanche, It just applies really chalky on me and makes my lids look wrinkly 

-Bare study paint pot, i just find it can make my lid crinkly... i prefer UDPP


----------



## *JJ* (Dec 26, 2008)

vanilla pigment. i like it and i use it quite often but it's hardly unique.


----------



## amber_j (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_3. Irridecent pressed powders... I'm on the darker side, so the color doesnt show up and it just looks like i applied super fine glitter onto my cheeks._

 






Also, the nail polishes. I feel I can get better quality products and a wider range of colours from my local chemist.


----------



## pipsqu3ak (Jul 18, 2009)

Nail polishes.
Lip Pencils.
Lustre eyeshadows.
Most MSFs... how many shimmery face powders does one REALLY need?
Brave New Bronze lipstick. Made me look dead.


----------



## Deirdre (Jul 18, 2009)

I have to agree with the *Liquid Last Liners* being perhaps my most loathed product.  I haven't tried all the MAC line, but, I got suckered into buying two of these, and couldn't imagine using them more than the one time I did.  Ugh!

I can't get all hot about the *Mineralized Eyeshadows* - I want to love them, but I don't.  I don't like wet application, and they don't show as well as the regular eyeshadows, yet I have at least a dozen of these lovely little things, too light to even use as paperweights.  Why do I keep buying them? (I did finally manage to break free of their siren call this year). 

The *mineralized powder foundation* in the little black pot just didn't work for me, if I had young, unmarked, supple skin, maybe I'd feel differently.  I need moisture and good coverage.

Finally, I have some lovely retractable crayons which I've replaced with paintpots (one of my favorite products: ever).  I wonder if my nephew could use *Shadestick*s in his artwork?


----------



## nichollecaren (Jul 18, 2009)

gotta admit, MSFs are overrated...either that or i have NO CLUE how to apply them. That and Studio Fix powder. 


there. I said it.


----------



## emmemma (Sep 6, 2009)

I am a die hard MAC fan, but the foundations.. Or should I say All the base products don't work for me for some reason. such a shame!


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Sep 6, 2009)

1) Hyacinth eye kohl pencil - I got two of these when they came out and they have such a nice, steel blue color, but they are chunky and do not go on smooth at all! So lame. The tarnish shade kohl works great, so maybe it's just the hyacinth one?

2) Zoomlash - So inky and takes ages to dry, gets all over my eyes when applying, clumps like mad and doesn't seem to do much for volume.

3) Creme d'nude lipstick - I don't know if this is true for all cremesheens, but this one just would not apply evenly! Even with a lipliner and primer, it still sucked and usually lipsticks all work really well on me, even the matte ones. I use lip balm religiously. This one just kept slipping around and giving me a dry lip look.

4) Glitter - Overpriced face confetti, if you ask me. I guess the finely milled ones are alright if you are into that stuff, but the bigger chunky ones are not worth it.

5) Most brushes - I have to admit that their brushes are nice, but they charge way too much for some things you could probably find for much cheaper elsewhere (including other big brands). Now, if they have a specific brush that's unique and you'd get a lot of use out of it, I say it's worth it, but otherwise, I wouldn't buy too many of their brushes.


----------



## Boasorte (Sep 6, 2009)

1. the 109 brush

2. 239 brush

3. Fix+ = it's just water mixed with some other ingredients, I can make my own.... btw what's up with people saying it's 'sets' their makeup? Who puts water on makeup after doing it?

4.I agree with Beauty Marked


----------



## Vixxan (Sep 6, 2009)

Fix+ works as well as free water
Blacktrack Fluidlines - this stuff does not look good on me and it's hard to work with
224 brush - too big for apply eyeshadow but works great for highlighting
217 brush-  a little too bushy for me
Rapidblack Penultimate eye liner - Nice eye liner it would be even better if it didn't dry out in a week.


----------



## Lyssah (Sep 7, 2009)

1. Beauty Marked (enough said).
2. Mac foundation - not good for sensitive skin. 
3. Impassioned lipstick (what ever inspired me to buy fluro pink lipstick??)
4. Shadesticks - if only these colours came in paintpots.
5. Luster eyeshadows..


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 7, 2009)

1. Beauty Marked ~ why do they keep this shadow? Its horrible and not true to colour without a red base.... blah....
2. MES - glittery messes are fine when you are decorating your christmas tree!!
3. Black Tied... found a renewed hate for this that I had almost forgotten, now I remember WHY I bought the NARS!
4. Shadesticks - I dont like these either, they tug 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5. Eyeliners and Teckakhols - seriously nice colours, seriously crappy stay power


----------



## Fieeh (Sep 7, 2009)

1. MES' - they are all chunky and way too glittery with minimal colourpayoff (I'm talking about the older ones, the new quad MES' are okay)
2. Fix+ - This is water with glycerine in it, it has done absolutely nothing but making my foundation slide off easier :/
3. loose blot powder - turns orange!?
4. Paints - very pretty and makes great bases, but they are way too hard to work with IMO.
5. Glitters - the reflects ones are pretty, but all the "real crafty" glitters are just not usable on the face - at least not for me..


----------



## Sojourner (Sep 7, 2009)

*...*


----------



## choozen1ne (Sep 7, 2009)

I agree with the MSF - I still can't figure out what they are for and why I would want my face the shimmery Any Lusture eyeshadow - God those things are such a PIA Lip Liner - Why do I need to pay $14 for something I am going to whipe off as soon as I eat ? My Ulta one work just fine
There are a couple of shadows that I could have lived without but I can't think of them right now


----------



## shazzy99 (Sep 10, 2009)

Softsparkle eyepencils - can really feel the small particles which are scratchy
Mascara's - all of them, have not tried any that I like
MSF's - highlight my pores like nothing else, so sold all the ones I bought (such a shame, as they are so pretty)
MES's - colours are lovely on the eyes, but most of it ends up on my cheeks


----------



## gabi03 (Sep 10, 2009)

1. Satin Taupe...it just looks ugh on me
2. Any MAC mascara, they just suck
3. Any MAC foundation, too harsh on the skin
4. Passionate e/s, it doesn't show up
5. Melon pigment, its a nice color but just too sparkly. I'd rather get an Urban Decay shadow instead. 

Sadly, I think there's more but you only said 5


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Sep 10, 2009)

Ouch..this will be painful, but here there are in no particular order...

#1: ALL the mascaras. Ive tried. Dior Show wins this battle!
#2: MAC Wipes. Way cheaper and more effective alternatives at the drugstore
#3: Jewel Tone E/S. Never comes out as bold as it looks in the pot.
#4: Shade Sticks. They dry out faster than I can use them!
#5: ProLong Wear Lip. Looks great on but wears off in the center leaving a permanent line around your lips that takes serious scrubbing to get off.




So there they are. I love MAC, but there is my 2 cents for what is worth.


----------



## malaviKat (Sep 10, 2009)

1) *shadesticks* I have four... Beige-ing was my first and frankly, it sucked. The others have a better consistency but I don't really find myself reaching for them.

2) *paintpots* I bought one with the hope that it would make my eye shadow pop. It didn't. And I'm fairly certain my shadow creases _more_ with Bare Study than if I didn't use anything on my lids at all. I think this product works really well for people with drier lids but certainly not on me! For eye shadow intensity and staying power, UDPP all the way!

3) *prep & prime skin *Not the _worst_ thing in the world, but there have been better products than this. I am a fan of P&P SPF50, for what it's worth and I don't mind Oil Control lotion. The original P&P skin though... kinda gave me buyer's remorse. I just kept using it wishing it would do what the MA said it would.

4)* MAC wipes* I've never purchased these...they just seem like a waste of money (especially considering the fact that there are cheaper products available in greater quantity that do just as good of a job.)

5) *#187* I know this is "just me"...but I really don't see what the fuss is about as far as this brush goes. I LOVE my MAC brushes but I have yet to make use of the 187 in any purposeful way that another brush can't duplicate or out perform. I guess I'm just not savvy enough. LOL


----------



## t4ruh (Sep 10, 2009)

definitely blacktrack fluidline. i keep buying it and using it because everyone loves it so much i feel like i must be doing something wrong.. but it just turns into a hot mess for me.


----------



## geeko (Oct 7, 2009)

*Liquidlast liners.* Colors are beautiful BUT they're so BLOODY darn difficult to remove. 

I only used mine 2 - 3x and didn't use it after that as i found it a CHORE to remove them even with an OIL based make up remover :x


----------



## Noussie (Oct 7, 2009)

1. Studio sculpt concealer : This is just way too dry for me and will not cover sh*t unless i really pile it on.

2. Satin Taupe e/s : This color is no good to me, it makes my eyes look dull and looks a hot ashy mess.

3. Shroom e/s : This won't show up. ever. Might as well put absolutely nothing on the brush and sweep it over the lids.

4. MES : I love the way they look in the pan but am never able to get the same effect on my lids. Not pigmented enough and too much glitter!!

5. MSF's : Apart from my MSFN which i love, i dont understand the hype about all the other ones.


----------



## beautiijunkii (Oct 10, 2009)

*Satin Taupe* - I just can't get it to work for me.
*Lustre e/s formula* - Who thought of this?? So hard to work with!
*MSFN *- I wanted to like this sooo much but it just doesn't work for me. Breaks me out and the coverage is mediocre.
*Fix+* - I'm still trying to figure out what the rave is out about. 
That's all I can think of for now.


----------



## kissnmakeupxx (Oct 11, 2009)

Okk welllll 
Shadesticks. So overhyped. They just seem so dry and hard to work with. And they don't stay put that long. 
Lustre Eyeshadows. I don't know if it's just me but they I just don't get a good payoff from them, and they fallout everywhere. 
Studio Fix Fluid. Ok so it's not terrible. But it's nowhere near as good as so many people make it out to be. But I think that just accounts for Mac Foundations in general tbh.


----------



## PinkBasset (Nov 8, 2009)

Okay, here's what Mac hasn't won me over with:
- Foundations. I've tried four of them so far and they are average at best. Foundation needs to be great at all times!
- Mascaras. I've only tried Pro Lash and Zoomlash. Pro lash is okay for a subtle look. When I first tried Zoomlash I thought it was the worst mascara ever, but now I've learned some tricks how to work with it so now it's manageable, I'm not going to buy it twice though.
- MES. Horrible horrible! No colour payoff even with Fix+. I have to point out that the Style Black MES seem better, those I actually like.
- I agree that the brush with LiquidLast Eyeliners is bad. But I like them otherwise so far (I have to admit that I've used them only a few times so far), so I'm going to try them next time using a different brush.
-Nailpolishes. They are the worst!

Those are the ones I have experience on. Based on reviews and my swatching on counters I wont be getting iridescent powders or most of the beauty powders.


----------



## BlueMoonDoll (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow...I don't have these problems. But I'm also a super picky buyer. THAT being said:
1. Nail polishes. Hate them. I buy OPI now and am just switching them in for B2M
2. Shadesticks. Hate these too. I own ONE. My m/a swore it would help things stick. OR I could just buy NYX jumbo eye pencils for much less.
3. Foundations. Nope. Just don't like them
4.The glitters. Just not my thing.
5. I don't know. WTF is a MSF???


----------



## HustleRose (Jan 7, 2010)

1. chrome yellow. awful color payoff. don't get how people love this shadow.
2. myth lipstick. bough it, hated it, swapped it. make me look like a corpse.
3. mac lashes. ardells are better and half the price.
4. any lip conditioner. tinted or clear. 
5. all mac skin products. no thanks.

i have to list another, because this one deserves it more then anything...

mineralized eyeshadows. i hate them more then anything.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 7, 2010)

It's funny.  A few of the products that I use to swear by, I now consider highly overrated -- especially with price increases and my improved knowledge of makeup thanks to Specktra. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-ALL MAC mascaras

-MOST MSFs -- don't get me wrong, the 2 MSFs that I have (Brunette & Metal Rock), I love DEARLY.  I wear them weekly and believe they are super unique.  However, most MSFs (especially the newer ones) are basically the same freakin' color just with a different name.  (And certainly look the same when you apply them.)  Why do people waste their $ on that?

-Prep & Prime Skin -- this use to be $20, and I used it because I was exclusively a MAC makeup buyer.  now that it has increased to $25 and now that i've tried other (superior) primer brands, i'm over it

-concealer --> Bobbi Brown's concealer is FAR superior

-wipes --> really???  baby wipes will do the same job for $1.

Honorable Mention:
   Fix+ -- $18 for 3 oz of water & glycerin?  why do people who wear liquid foundation even use this???

   Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_1. Fix+, i see zero difference in my skin, no dewyness, it doesnt set my makeup. If you want to infuse minerals into your skin, i'd suggest eating fruits and vegetables, not spraying vitamin water on your face._

 
LMAO!!!!!!  U are telling the honest-to-God's truth though!


----------



## xKiKix (Jan 7, 2010)

1. msf (i just hate them on me)
2. foundations (they suck, they're better brands out there for foundations)
3. mes (too glittery, not that great to use)
4. plushglass (they numb my lips uncomfortably)
5. lip conditioner tube (tastes like plastic, and feels weird on my lips)


----------



## kiss (Jan 9, 2010)

1. Shadesticks, so dry and a pain in the ass to apply, I felt like I was  giving myself eye wrinkles by all the pulling.
2. Liquidlast Liners, a pain to take off and again feel like I am pulling on my eyes too much. I swear it was on for 3 days! and then I returned it.
3. Lipglasses, too sticky and go bad very fast even in proper storage. 
4. Msf's- I love MSF's BUT I don't get the people who much collect each an every one, even if they allready have better duplicates. I used to be like that, but now as I grew out of it, it seems pretty dumb...


----------



## geeko (Jan 13, 2010)

MAC club e/s
MAC 187 brush (I know many people will gasp at this...but honestly i find that it's so-so for the price that i'm paying. I honestly think the 187 is over rated. Don't bash me for saying this...)

That's about it. I like the other products that i own


----------



## nullified (Jan 13, 2010)

*Lustreleaf Shadow*. I dont think I have ever used it.. its just... ugly.
*Porcelain Pink MSF*. Its just chalky...
*Mi' Lady MES*. Eveyone went batshite over it and its just.. eh.
*Lavender Whip Lipstick*. Honestly, VERY few people can pull that off... and most people who wore it were not one of them. Same goes for opaque super nude shades.
*187* Im going to agree simply because, while its a nice brush, Im not sure its worth the price. 
*Dazzleglasses *Again, not worth the price.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nullified* 

 
_*Lavender Whip Lipstick*. Honestly, VERY few people can pull that off... and most people who wore it were not one of them. Same goes for opaque super nude shades._

 
I completely agree.  While Lavender Whip was a beautiful color, it looked horrible on most people.  I dunno...it seems like people often are so intent on being cool by getting the latest craze that they don't choose flattering colors.


----------



## kiss (Jan 15, 2010)

Satin Taupe is my must-have neutral! I am NC15 and I love pairing it in the crease with another neutral such as shore leave. Seriously I love this color and it's buttery smooth texture.

A color I can't really get to like is Expensive Pink. But I rarely like a pink color on me.


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 16, 2010)

1. Dazzleglasses, and pushglasses 
2. MSFs ( I keep getting them and swapping/selling them, they suck ...except Petticoat, which I use on my eyes)
3. Glitters/Pigments ( I can't see myself collecting them and spending $129323 dollars on a HTF one, not that serious)
4.Eye Kohls- not that serious, founder cheaper, better ones.
5 109 brush

* Hey stop all the MES bashing!!! I love them LOL although the Style Black MES SUK (except Blue Flame and GBA) *


----------



## Leven (Jan 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *geeko* 

 
_MAC club e/s_

 
Ouch, you jst stuck a knife in my heart lol

is it that you just dont lik the color? because i used to not like it UNTIL i started to use this little color combo:

Club ES in the crease and lower lashline
Flipside ES by Urban Decay (blueish teal) on the lid
Bourbon Eyeliner by urban Decay on the waterline

I know that that Club souns funny to pair with a bright teal, but if your like me, where Club shows up as a dark brown with red/green undertones it will work.


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 23, 2010)

I like to pair Club with Satilette Dreams and Shadowy Lady

Another Overrated MAC product - Lip conditioners!!!!!


----------



## shimmergrass (Jan 23, 2010)

1) wipes..... neutrogena ones are te times better for much less price
2) dazzleglasses... like u apply it 4-5 times and its gone.. WHat the....
3) MSFS except the natural ones... unless you want to look like a glitter bomb
4) nail polishes ..... expensive and bad formula
5) mascaras... any drugstore brand would be better in IMAO!







)


----------



## shimmercoconut (Mar 17, 2010)

187 brush
I bought it in January and I've used it like 3x. I prefer to use my coastal scents stipplers or a flat top for foundation. I honestly feel like I wasted my $42

St. Germain, this is not a great formula. It applies very streaky and I have to blend with my finger in order for it to look ok

Vibrant Grape e/s This is not pigmented at all

Shell Pearl BP I bought this with liberty of london and promptly returned,it does not show up on my skin 

tahitian sand BP  This does not do anything either I just like the compact


----------



## Turpentine (Mar 17, 2010)

*Strobe Liquid.*
I am really trying to like this product, it looked great when I swatched it on the back of my hand, but as I applied it over my foundation it did absolutely nothing. The second time I mixed it with my foundation, still no glow or dewy finish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I might try the Strobe Cream instead


----------



## GoldenGirl (Mar 17, 2010)

MAC wipes - the smell is absolutely disgusting.  I'd rather wipe my hands on a tissue in my bag when I swatch things at the MAC counter than to leave there with that smell on my hands.  It makes me nauseous!

MAC foundations - Ive not tried them all,  but I've tried SF powder, SF fluid, Select Tint (before it was DC'd), and Studio Tech.  Blech!  Some were too yellow, some too red, it was hard to color match me, and no matter how lightly I applied I always looked like I was wearing a mask.  I want the "no makeup" makeup look so thumbs down on those.

Lustre eyeshadows - I only have one... Greensmoke... and will probably never buy another.  It's a glittery mess.  I'm 32.  I don't do glitter.

The 187 - Really?  A damn hear 50 dollar brush????  I ALMOST bought into the hype, bought the brush and promptly returned it the next day after realizing that NO brush is worth almost $50 unless it comes with a genie to grant me three wished so back to MAC it went.  

That's about all I can think of for now...


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 17, 2010)

-Deckchair pigment
-Style Black MES (pretty but i still don't know what to do w/ these)
-Grease Paint Sticks
-Shadesticks
-Penultimate liner


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmercoconut* 

 
_187 brush
I bought it in January and I've used it like 3x. I prefer to use my coastal scents stipplers or a flat top for foundation. I honestly feel like I wasted my $42

St. Germain, this is not a great formula. It applies very streaky and I have to blend with my finger in order for it to look ok

Shell Pearl BP I bought this with liberty of london and promptly returned,it does not show up on my skin _

 
hehe all the products u hate I love
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd had 187 for four years now and I use it everyday for foundation. St Germain is the best pink there is and also applies like a typical amp cream finish. It comes on quite creamy on me. Shell Pearl has become my HG highlighter. It shows as a peachy pearly glow on me (NW25). It's not meant to be a blush though and I also hear it can make dark skins look ashy.

Products I think are overrated:

- Shadestick - not crease proof at all for me
- All MES besides the Style Black one
- MSF's - really don't get the hype. I much prefer beauty powders
- foundations - neither of them are my faves. Studio sculpt is the best one I've tried and it's still a far cry from my beloved MUFE HD and Nars Sheer Glow
- Creamsheen lipstcks - all of the apply unevenly 
- Dazzleglasses - i loved them at the begining (2008) but have since come to my senses. There's too lil product for how much we pay


----------



## winkietoe (Mar 18, 2010)

Dazzleglasses, I dont get them at all. Theyre too gloopy.


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 28, 2010)

1. Dazzleglasses for sure. Not worth $18 at all. 
2. Zoom Lash. Need I say more?
3. Nude lipsticks. Make me look terrible.
4. Purple Haze eyeshadow. No payoff at ALL.
5. Shadesticks. Dry out too quick--all that pulling on your eyelids is NOT GOOD folks!


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Mar 28, 2010)

i'm kinda sad everyone is hating on shroom, fix+ and msfs!  i love them!  i agree on mes though, except style black.  i LOVE mine!

1. *feline* smeared on me after like 2 seconds
2.* shadowy lady* i was so excited about..and i ended up hating it more than anything!  its so chalky.  what a waste.
3. *old gold pigment*..barf
4. *any nude lipstick! * i know it looks great on some of you girls, but they're horrible on me!
5. *stereo rose* msf...i just don't get it.


----------



## kpenn (Mar 28, 2010)

1. MSFs - They all end up looking very glittery and pretty much the same on me. I could have only one and be quite content with it.

2. Shroom - This is way too shiny on my fair skin. I much prefer a truly matte highlighter.

3. Feline - I have no problem with it, I just don't understand buying 5 backups. It's not THAT great for me, just an average black liner.

4. Pigments - These are just not meant to be for me. I don't care what I mix/apply/blend them with, they largely turn out muddy and yield WAY too much fall-out to be worth the effort. They're still pretty to admire in their jars, though!

5. Shadesticks - I am just not going to buy these from now on. I have to tug too much on my eyelid when applying, and never seem to get even coverage.


----------



## xjslx (May 11, 2010)

Not sure if I can hit 5, but here are mine...

- Carbon e/s.  I never understood why this is so hailed about.  It's just a simple plain black, and to be honest, NYX's Black e/s is much more pigmented than Carbon.  And it's about 1/4 the price too.

- MAC Fix+.  You can pretty much make your own, save a few tweaks =/

- MAC concealer.  Does not sufficiently mask dark circles, not enough coverage but many rave about this product.  Bobbi Brown's concealers kick ass in this department.

- MAC lipglasses.  Awfully sticky and difficult to apply.... dries out your lips. Not pretty.


----------



## miss_primer (May 11, 2010)

-Lavender Whip Lipstick. It just did not work. No matter what gloss or lipliner, I could not make it work. 

-Merrily MB when it first was released. It was just straight up red. I don't care what MAC's description of this product was, it looked like I had bright red cheeks. No matter how light of a hand or brush I used it just looked like I over did it. ( I am NC44 for reference).


----------



## Karen_B (May 15, 2010)

I can't believe all the hatred for shadesticks, I love them! MESs I also find are OK, but I am over the wild infatuation I had for them initially. 

Some stuff I find overrated:

* Dazzleglasses. These are lovely, but way too expensive for the amount that you get and the effect isn't THAT magical. (I wish they'd bring back the 3D glasses instead!)
* Beauty Marked e/s. I cannot get this to look right.
* Carbon e/s. Like xjslx said, this is just a matte black and there are cheaper versions that work equally well or better. 
* Fix +. Don't get the point of this, it's just expensive water.


----------



## Susanne (May 16, 2010)

1. Paints in general

2. nude lipsticks

3. Prep + Prime eyes (does not work at all)

4. Highlight Powder Marine Life from To The Beach (there are so many great blushes that work as good and the powder looks sad without the overspray)

5. e/s duos from Suite Array (September 08)


----------



## rhode (May 19, 2010)

Paint Pots! Maybe it's just my eyes (I think PPs are probably better on oilier lids whereas mine tend to be more dry, getting oilier only at the end of the day). PPs look dry and really tacky on me.


----------



## kdolll (May 19, 2010)

1. MSF's- just DO NOT work on me. (gah! dnt kill me ladies) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. SFF, i have tried & tried to love this.. i jst don't like it. its horrible.. way too yellow undertones.


----------



## LMD84 (May 19, 2010)

hhhmm i'm sure i have done this before but i am now doing an updated one!

feline eye kohl.... seriously can it really be that amazing... or different from zero by ud!?

porcilain pink msf - i recently got this and was very excited. but i feel let down. it's pretty but nothing unique imo

shadesticks - hard and just not worth it1 give me a paint or paint pot anyday!

myth - i only got this because people raved about it being the best nude... well it doesn't work on me at all! even if i apply gloss... just makes me look weird!


----------



## Senoj (May 20, 2010)

Oh baby lip glass!That's usually the first color they refer to you at the counter. The brown is dull and I hate that the glitter stays on my lips all day. It just doesn't look to hot on me by itself.


----------



## thiscarmen (May 20, 2010)

- Creme D'Nude lipstick.  A little too nude for me, especially in th summer.
- Soft and Gentle MSF.  Crazy shimmery chunky glitter that makes me look crazy.
- Dazzleglasses.  The glitteryness of Dazzleglasses are fun at first, but get pretty old pretty fast.  And totally not worth it for the amount you're getting.
- Creme Cup listick.  It's nothing spectacular lol.  It just looks a bit boring.

Don't get me wrong; I really enjoy these products (at specific times...for specific purposes...), but they just weren't as great as I expected them to be.


----------

